

Ask HN: Please review my startup - TestingBot Online Selenium Testing - defied

http://testingbot.com/ is a website we launched a couple of days ago. It offers easy to use online Selenium testing.<p>You can use our Selenium grid to run tests on multiple browsers. We also have a feature where we can run your tests on a daily basis and notify you when a test fails.<p>We're now working on iPhone and Android support and Jenkins integration.<p>Would you use this service and pay for it?
Please let me know what you think.
======
AznHisoka
How is this better than SauceLabs?

